# Small 2 stage Honda carb issues



## ChrisJ (Nov 27, 2014)

I'm working on my neighbors small 2 stage Honda and am completely out of ideas.

The unit is maybe 5-10 years old, around 5-6 horsepower (Looks like a winter version of the GX200) and is 2 stage with tracks. Doesn't look like Honda makes a 2 stage this small anymore?

The problem is it's running lean. It idles beautifully and runs fair, with the choke half way on but choke off it's terrible. I pulled the carb apart, pulled the main jet out and cleaned everything and could even see through all of the tiny holes in the jet.

What gives!? 

Also, what I assume is the idle mixture screw has a tab on it so I can't back it out to clean it. Is there a common mod to make this doable, and could it even be the problem?


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Sounds like a HSS 622. I believe that the model designation for the motor is a GX160. 


And it's a lot older than 5-6 years. They have not been sold in the US since '97-'98.

One simple thing to check for, is fuel vacuum from the tank. Just take the cap off and see it the problem is still present. And there is a fuel filter/strainer in the bottom of the fuel tank, that acts as the fuel pick up and fuel line nipple. 

here's a video on tear down, clean, and adjustments:


----------



## ChrisJ (Nov 27, 2014)

db9938 said:


> Sounds like a HSS 622. I believe that the model designation for the motor is a GX160.
> 
> 
> And it's a lot older than 5-6 years. They have not been sold in the US since '97-'98.
> ...


Hi, thanks for responding!

I looked it up and you are 100% right, that is the model without a doubt.
It's a shame they stopped selling it here. It seems like a pretty solid machine for it's size. I don't think I've seen anything so tiny built so well!


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Agreed, and just wait to put machine through a test run. 

That said, if you are starting a new hobby here, OPE repair, then you may want to invest in a ultrasonic jewelry cleaner for carbs. Just disassemble the carb, place it in the basket, fill with tap water up to the level, add a drop or two of dish washing liquid, and then run it through a couple cycles, and a couple water changes, and a rinse or two. I then use compressed air to completely dry mine out.


----------



## ChrisJ (Nov 27, 2014)

db9938 said:


> Agreed, and just wait to put machine through a test run.
> 
> That said, if you are starting a new hobby here, OPE repair, then you may want to invest in a ultrasonic jewelry cleaner for carbs. Just disassemble the carb, place it in the basket, fill with tap water up to the level, add a drop or two of dish washing liquid, and then run it through a couple cycles, and a couple water changes, and a rinse or two. I then use compressed air to completely dry mine out.


No no new hobby, just something I've always done for people I guess.
No need for a test run. The machine has had this issue for 3 years now and I finally couldn't stand listening to it anymore. 

Looks like I'll need to pull the pilot jet out as well as the idle mixture screw now that I know how. EDIT : After I check the fuel tank for vacuum and the strainer as you previously recommended of course.

Thanks for the video!


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Hey, that's what this place is for! Pass it on. 

By the way, they still sell these in Canada:

New 2015 Honda HSS622TC HSS622 TC HSS 622 TC SOUFFLEUR HONDA SOUF Heavy Equipment For Sale In Ste-Marie QC - autoTRADER.ca

And a vid on ultrasonic cleaning:






I ordered a smaller one from walmart, that was under $30.


----------

